# Would like some studying advice



## adg30

So long story short I was going to take my exam on the 14th of this month, had a covid scare and rescheduled for next month, then found out I actually didn't have it but can't change back to my earlier time slot, so now it's on the 12th of next month instead. This of course is a blessing anyway since looking around on this forum just makes me feel like I was studying poorly for about the last 9 months. Here's what I've been doing so far, I originally was writing this out in a paragraph but it seemed hard to follow:


Took both the power and controls practice exams, power I seemed to remember more and it'd be more helpful to me anyway

Read the 2010 Power Reference Manual and did the questions that came with it, this took about 120 hours or 24+ weeks as I studied about 5 hours a week

Retook the Power exam using only the Power Handbook as reference since by then I knew I had to do CBT, to see how much better I did, and I did do better, but not as much better as I hoped to

Studied the parts of the Reference Handbook and the questions I didn't understand from the exam, the large ones being:

Per Unit, since I'd basically never even heard of it before and glossed over it in the PRM since it didn't make it sound like a big deal

Fault Current Analysis, which is Per Unit with the added bonus of Symmetrical Components sometimes, which I knew nothing about

Auto transformers since the solutions for them in the sample exam didn't make much sense to me


There were other things here and there that I did but that was the bulk of it and where I am now. The original plan was to take every workday off until my test and study as if it was my job. I'd take the sample exam that came with the 2010 PRM as if I was taking the real exam, 4 hours, break, 4 hours, then work out where I was having problems. I'd pull out the sample exams my co-workers lent me and use those. They include volumes 1 thru 4 of Complex Imaginary Power Practice Exams and a practice test by Chaya Engineering. But then I rescheduled because I thought I had covid. Then I watched this video by Zach Stone on the new handbook and read some forum posts and pretty much started panicking that my plan wasn't going to cut it anymore with how the exam is going to be more theory based then problem solving based. I've always been better at solving problems with math and such then theory and I also find it hard to study theory in the first place.

So now I had to think of a new strategy. I'll take all the workdays off in February leading up to my test. I'll study at least 4+ hours each of those days. Before that, try to get in 8 hours or so a week instead of the 5 I was doing before. As far as studying my first goal is to fill in the few remaining holes I have with the practice exam. It seems like most questions on it already have topics that were asked about them so I'll probably start there. Along with that, combing the Handbook and making sure I at least understand how to use and the theory behind everything as best as I can without deep diving into them. For some parts that's not an issue while I'll need to do some serious research for others. Hopefully I'll be able to find what I need to understand everything, but my google-fu has been pretty weak recently so I might need some help. Once I'm done with that I'll start going at the exams I haven't looked at, making sure to save one for the full practice exam I still plan to do in February.

But that was just my original plan with more time to do it in, which I at least feel like won't be enough. For starters I'll watch the free videos by Zach Stone for sure, I already watched the one on Per Unit and plan on watching it again now that I've had more practical experience using it to hopefully cement my understanding of it, along with a few others I've already watched. I also plan to buy his practice exam book since people have praised it a lot. Cram for the PE and Engineering Pro Guides are also pretty common recommendations, but getting them all would start racking up in cost pretty quickly and I only have about a month to study with, so getting them all wouldn't be worth it. The four ones from Engineering Pro Guides all seem like good choices to me without being so much I wouldn't be able to use them effectively, though their PDF rules make me reluctant to pay for them, but especially the code exam especially seemed good since I'm really at a loss how to study the code without passing out. With only about a month to study and not feeling like they are a good fit for me in general I don't want to do any monthly subscriptions and am not considering them. I might go for one if I fail the exam, but that would mean that I don't give up entirely (I'm about to lose my mind as it is) and don't think I can improve enough to pass the second time.

So ya, this was probably too much, but my anxiety is probably the highest it's been since I decided to take this exam back in March and I have to at least try to alleviate it. Some reassurance that my plan should work out and or some advice on how to correct my plan would go a long way to help. As for the rest of the day I plan to try to relax and enjoy the fact I don't actually have covid. Thank you in advance to anyone who responds.


----------



## jd5191

I also used the Power Reference Manual to start studying. While its a good reference manual in general, looking back, I do feel like I wasted a lot of my time getting lost in the minutia of that book. Good news is the book generally gives you too much detail, and if you feel good about the book material, you'll be able to fill in the other holes fast enough. You have just enough time to really hit the main review exams well (NCEES, Eng Pro Guides, and Electrical PE Review ... I haven't taken Cram). Some things I feel the Power Reference Manual doesn't do a good job with is Fault Analysis (MVA and PU method) and Symmetrical Components, look those up online. I don't know if you have much more time to do anything other than practice exams, and honestly I don't think that's a bad way to go.

While I don't like the EngProGuides DRM pdf either, he gives you access for 2 years and will allow you more time/printing if you email him, so keep that in mind. Hopefully you've passed the exam by then and don't need the extension. I haven't looked at EngProGuide's text book ... I powered through Graffeo's book within 1.5 weeks of 2 hour evening study sessions, and it really helped to shift my focus from the Review Manual to relevant study material ... I imagine EngProGuide's textbook will do the same.

For perspective: I haven't taken the exam yet, I'll be taking it later this week. I shifted away from the reference manual about 6 weeks before the exam when I felt I had made a serious mistake in my preparations.  Since then, I have only read Graffeo and done practice exams. Mastering NCEES exam and EngProGuides exam have done wonders for my confidence ... hopefully you'll feel the same once you've mastered them. Good luck!


----------



## rburns18 PE

What helped me a lot was the Electrical PE Review exam and Engineering Pro Guides exams (Full, Final, and Reference). They are worth it. When I first started studying about a year ago I went through the Engineering Pro Guides study guide and learned a lot from that. There are quite a few practice problems in there as well. You will also want the official NCEES Practice Exam as well.


----------



## COJeff

Welcome to the party pal!


----------



## akyip

Many of us have been working with various practice exams to prep up.

I highly recommend you check up on Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review website. Just Google Electrical PE Review, should be pretty easy to find. He also has put up some of his explanation videos on YouTube. Since I understand you may be limited on time, you may want to concentrate on the areas you are weak on, as well as Machines and Protection since those two are the biggest subject areas in the exam.

I've been working with the following practice exams. At the very least I highly recommend Electrical PE Review and Engineering Pro Guides:


Cram for PE Power Exam - 4 separate volumes of practice PE exam questions

*Electrical PE Review*

*Engineering Pro Guides*

Shorebrook PE Power Exam

PPI PE Power Exam - 2 sets of practice exams

Complex Imaginary - 1 book with 4 sets of practice exams

NCEES PE Power Exam

A.S. Graffeo Reference Handbook - Practice Exam

Spin Up PE Power Exam Sets - 1 book with 5 sets of practice exams


----------



## speakeelsy PE

@adg30  You're doing well! 

Read a few threads here, collect some more study materials.... And if you need to delay your exam date more - do it. There is no shame in delaying because you feel unprepared. Be honest with how you are doing on practice exams and the study material you have. If you dont do well on the NCEES official practice exam in a mock exam, you need to prepare more.

Do practice exams. As many as you can. And then practice what you missed.

If you want a ton of content for the $, do a month of Zach's course and then see how you feel. I will say that it took me over a month to go through (working on it after work and weekends)

I would highly suggest enrolling in Zach's live course and spending more time studying - 100% worth those $$$.

Engineering Pro Guides exams and book are absolutely worth it.

Complex imaginary exams are good practice.

Cram 1 was my favorite, but crams 2,3, and 4 all have some interesting questions. They are hard though. Not a good starting point. His reference manual is good, but i didnt really look at it after everything went CBT. 

Be familiar with the NCEES reference manual and practice using the NEC.


----------



## adg30

Alright, thanks for all the advice and reassurance. I'd have responded sooner but the forum was being updated most of the day, amazing timing.

At any rate, I feel like my initial plan of getting the four Engineering Pro Guide PDFs and the Zach Stone's practice exam (along with another calculator, I only have one) is a good for right now. If I burn through those and my other material and still feel like I need more I have the other options you guys have suggested. I'm feeling much more confident then I was yesterday about how things will go so that's already an improvement.

And this is probably a foolish question, but what all does "Machines and Protection" encompass? Those two have a pretty large range and I honestly don't know where I'd even start with them


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

This is a tough time! Closing in on exam date, trying to figure out how to spend your remaining weeks. OOF!

You mentioned Zach Stones videos - Youtube videos are a great resource! I listed all the videos/channels I used in my studying here. In case there are any there you haven't found yet.

When I wrote, it was still the ol' paper and pencil format. I've been lurking here as the first waves of people do their CBT exams, following along with what has worked for people as far a study strategies for this new type of exam.

I see in your original comment and then all subsequent comments, a lot of the same references are being recommended - and I just wanted to pipe in with my agreements! I listed out my references here and why I liked or didn't like them.

If I  may offer some cheerleading/encouragement - at the time I signed up for the exam, I had 9 weeks before the exam date to study. Seems you have a little over 4 weeks remaining, but lots of studying already under your belt? I broke down my time into 'weeks', made a plan, and focused on writing practice exams and then processing what I learned from those exams. It's based on the pencil &amp; paper format, but perhaps the structure/method will help you frame up how you want to spend your remaining time. Mental health is a big part of the game - you can only do what you can do, so make a plan (you did! yay!) and then execute on it with confidence. Maybe assign yourself a 5 minute window every day where you are allowed to worry/stress, and then put that on the shelf for the rest of the day =P I kid, but actually, I recently heard that on a podcast and while it made me laugh, I may actually try it. I'm a worrier by nature and it's infuriating to waste so much mental time on that!

Good luck!


----------



## jd5191

@adg30 Definitely don't forget to get the official NCEES practice exam, it is the closest you'll get to the wording of the actual exam. Personally, I would recommend that's the first exam you get.


----------



## neaton2

adg30 said:


> Alright, thanks for all the advice and reassurance. I'd have responded sooner but the forum was being updated most of the day, amazing timing.
> 
> At any rate, I feel like my initial plan of getting the four Engineering Pro Guide PDFs and the Zach Stone's practice exam (along with another calculator, I only have one) is a good for right now. If I burn through those and my other material and still feel like I need more I have the other options you guys have suggested. I'm feeling much more confident then I was yesterday about how things will go so that's already an improvement.
> 
> And this is probably a foolish question, but what all does "Machines and Protection" encompass? Those two have a pretty large range and I honestly don't know where I'd even start with them


How'd you do???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

neaton2 said:


> How'd you do???


re-read their 1st post. they aren't taking it until february


----------



## neaton2

jd5191 said:


> I also used the Power Reference Manual to start studying. While its a good reference manual in general, looking back, I do feel like I wasted a lot of my time getting lost in the minutia of that book. Good news is the book generally gives you too much detail, and if you feel good about the book material, you'll be able to fill in the other holes fast enough. You have just enough time to really hit the main review exams well (NCEES, Eng Pro Guides, and Electrical PE Review ... I haven't taken Cram). Some things I feel the Power Reference Manual doesn't do a good job with is Fault Analysis (MVA and PU method) and Symmetrical Components, look those up online. I don't know if you have much more time to do anything other than practice exams, and honestly I don't think that's a bad way to go.
> 
> While I don't like the EngProGuides DRM pdf either, he gives you access for 2 years and will allow you more time/printing if you email him, so keep that in mind. Hopefully you've passed the exam by then and don't need the extension. I haven't looked at EngProGuide's text book ... I powered through Graffeo's book within 1.5 weeks of 2 hour evening study sessions, and it really helped to shift my focus from the Review Manual to relevant study material ... I imagine EngProGuide's textbook will do the same.
> 
> For perspective: I haven't taken the exam yet, I'll be taking it later this week. I shifted away from the reference manual about 6 weeks before the exam when I felt I had made a serious mistake in my preparations. Since then, I have only read Graffeo and done practice exams. Mastering NCEES exam and EngProGuides exam have done wonders for my confidence ... hopefully you'll feel the same once you've mastered them. Good luck!


How'd you do? Sorry... I copied the wrong one.


----------



## jd5191

neaton2 said:


> How'd you do? Sorry... I copied the wrong one.


Passed!


----------



## neaton2

jd5191 said:


> Passed!


Awesome!! any insight? Thoughts? Best study guides?


----------



## jd5191

neaton2 said:


> Awesome!! any insight? Thoughts? Best study guides?


I would agree with what others have already posted here, but I'll summarize what was important to me:

1. Prep: Decide when you're going to take it and cancel plans to do anything major between then and now. Sign up for the exam early so you're locked in to a test date. Dedicate yourself to studying during the whole time period and let your friends and family know you're going to be AWOL. Four months is a commonly accepted time-line to prep which I agree with, I couldn't have done it in three. If you're doing anything major in the near future (moving, start new job, holiday plans), don't plan to study during those times and just extend your study calendar more.

2. Decide how you're going to study: I'm the kind of guy who reads a textbook front to back. My first big issue with the Power PE was a lot of the recommendations for how to study were just hear/say from others who were also in the same boat as me. This sucks! Wouldn't it be great if one source would just give you all of the information and you wouldn't have to piece it together by reading forums and different people's opinions? Everyone else on this site recommends Zach Stone's website and it seems to be the one stop shop, I would say follow all of those people. EngProGuides has a textbook and a course too. While I haven't taken either of the courses above, if I had to redo everything on a shorter time-line (i.e. not the covid 1-year time-line) I would have taken a course. I feel it would've made me feel comfortable to be in a group of people doing the same thing I was doing, and having an "expert" to talk to who has prepped others. If you don't want to do that because its expensive or some other reason, I get that. This means you want to take on more responsisbility for prepping yourself, this is the route I chose and it felt lonely but so rewarding at the end. I would say Graffeo's guide to passing the power pe is a very practical guide to a majority of the stuff on the exam, I haven't seen EngProGuide's textbook but I've read its a good source for studying also. For deeper dives into theory and understanding of concepts, I used a mix of Camara's book and google. Online videos are awesome and someone even created a website recently with an awesome collection of videos from different websites. Side note: most books have typos, check for their eratta.

3. I would plan to spend about a month before the exam just doing practice exams/problems rather than "studying" new concepts, then review what you feel weak on. Exams I studied in the order I would recommend them:
a. NCEES Official Practice Exam - Of course do the official exam. Actually, do it more than once.
b. Eng Pro Guide's 2 Exams - Felt this was closest in difficulty and content to the official exam. His website has two exams.
c. Zach Stone's Exam - This is harder/trickier than the above two, but has a good solution guide that become more like studying than a review.
The above 3 are "must have" in my opinion and are good quality exams. I used the two below also:
d. PPI2PASS - while it has some questions that I wouldn't expect on the exam, some conceptual questions on my actual exam were almost identical to this practice exam
e. Graffeo - good for conceptual questions.
I also used the references review exam from eng pro guides which was helpful.
I'd planned to practice on more exams but ran out of time. Remember it takes one day to take a practice exam and over a day to review it well. I spent 75% of a week on one exam, so the four exams covered in a-c above took 3 weeks.

Finally, be flexible and take care of everything else in your life also. Don't let this exam be the reason everything else falls apart. You're doing this PE license for yourself, if you're getting burnt out, its ok to slow down and/or take a break. Keep in mind you get your exam results back quickly (a week) and you can take the exam 3 times a year and once a quarter. So if you're approaching the test date and don't feel prepared, the option to take the exam without being fully ready is just as viable as postponing the exam until you feel a bit more ready. When you're feeling stressed, know you have options. And if you're lost, post here and let the fine people on this forum help.

Good luck!


----------



## neaton2

jd5191 said:


> I would agree with what others have already posted here, but I'll summarize what was important to me:
> 
> 1. Prep: Decide when you're going to take it and cancel plans to do anything major between then and now. Sign up for the exam early so you're locked in to a test date. Dedicate yourself to studying during the whole time period and let your friends and family know you're going to be AWOL. Four months is a commonly accepted time-line to prep which I agree with, I couldn't have done it in three. If you're doing anything major in the near future (moving, start new job, holiday plans), don't plan to study during those times and just extend your study calendar more.
> 
> 2. Decide how you're going to study: I'm the kind of guy who reads a textbook front to back. My first big issue with the Power PE was a lot of the recommendations for how to study were just hear/say from others who were also in the same boat as me. This sucks! Wouldn't it be great if one source would just give you all of the information and you wouldn't have to piece it together by reading forums and different people's opinions? Everyone else on this site recommends Zach Stone's website and it seems to be the one stop shop, I would say follow all of those people. EngProGuides has a textbook and a course too. While I haven't taken either of the courses above, if I had to redo everything on a shorter time-line (i.e. not the covid 1-year time-line) I would have taken a course. I feel it would've made me feel comfortable to be in a group of people doing the same thing I was doing, and having an "expert" to talk to who has prepped others. If you don't want to do that because its expensive or some other reason, I get that. This means you want to take on more responsisbility for prepping yourself, this is the route I chose and it felt lonely but so rewarding at the end. I would say Graffeo's guide to passing the power pe is a very practical guide to a majority of the stuff on the exam, I haven't seen EngProGuide's textbook but I've read its a good source for studying also. For deeper dives into theory and understanding of concepts, I used a mix of Camara's book and google. Online videos are awesome and someone even created a website recently with an awesome collection of videos from different websites. Side note: most books have typos, check for their eratta.
> 
> 3. I would plan to spend about a month before the exam just doing practice exams/problems rather than "studying" new concepts, then review what you feel weak on. Exams I studied in the order I would recommend them:
> a. NCEES Official Practice Exam - Of course do the official exam. Actually, do it more than once.
> b. Eng Pro Guide's 2 Exams - Felt this was closest in difficulty and content to the official exam. His website has two exams.
> c. Zach Stone's Exam - This is harder/trickier than the above two, but has a good solution guide that become more like studying than a review.
> The above 3 are "must have" in my opinion and are good quality exams. I used the two below also:
> d. PPI2PASS - while it has some questions that I wouldn't expect on the exam, some conceptual questions on my actual exam were almost identical to this practice exam
> e. Graffeo - good for conceptual questions.
> I also used the references review exam from eng pro guides which was helpful.
> I'd planned to practice on more exams but ran out of time. Remember it takes one day to take a practice exam and over a day to review it well. I spent 75% of a week on one exam, so the four exams covered in a-c above took 3 weeks.
> 
> Finally, be flexible and take care of everything else in your life also. Don't let this exam be the reason everything else falls apart. You're doing this PE license for yourself, if you're getting burnt out, its ok to slow down and/or take a break. Keep in mind you get your exam results back quickly (a week) and you can take the exam 3 times a year and once a quarter. So if you're approaching the test date and don't feel prepared, the option to take the exam without being fully ready is just as viable as postponing the exam until you feel a bit more ready. When you're feeling stressed, know you have options. And if you're lost, post here and let the fine people on this forum help.
> 
> Good luck!


Awesome reply!! Thank you!


----------



## akyip

I should also add that someone else started a similar thread, with some understandable concerns about money cost. I shared some of my more economic/cheaper resources I used in that topic:









How long should I give myself to prepare for the new CBT PE Power Exam?


Hey guys, I recently passed the fe exam electrical a few weeks ago. I've been out of school for a few months now trying to find a job and I figure I might as well try for the PE exam since I have nothing better to do, and it'd be great to keep me focused and ready. I was wondering how far out...




engineerboards.com


----------



## adg30

Alright, I'll look into that when I have some time, I have some questions I've compiled that I want to ask right now though. I've done both the Power Sample Exam Camara Exams and they brought forth some deficiencies I have I'd like to iron out.

Voltage Drop:
The basic idea of voltage drop is possibly the most simple and easy thing possible, it's literally just V=IR, but man do some of these problems make it more complicated then that. My main concern right now is what the handbook actually says about voltage drop. The equation they give seems simple enough but while actually trying to understand and use it I'm having some trouble. I dunno if I'm allowed to recreate it here, so I won't, but I assume we all have the handbook to look it up anyway, it's on page 64.

Most of it is fine. I screwed up a handful of things before but I believe I understand those parts now. However I don't understand the 2 and the K entirely, though in writing this I think I get it better, but I still want to make sure because missing a voltage drop question on the exam would be really unfortunate. First the 2 on the top and the 2 in the K for 3 phase. The two is there in the initial equation to get the full length of the run in DC or single phase AC since L is specifically the length one way. The two in the K is there to get rid of that 2 on top because there isn't a reason for it in a 3-phase ac circuit since there isn't a "return" conductor like there is for DC or single phase AC for voltage to drop in. The conductor resistance gotten from table 9 handles all that so you don't have to double the length anymore. I'm pretty sure I have that correct now.

The other part of the K in 3 phase AC I'm still slightly unsure on. The square root of 3 seems to be to take the voltage you got here into line to line voltage since it'll initially be in line to neutral voltage. That makes sense for a wye connection but I'm not sure that makes sense for a delta connection? Though I feel like I read somewhere that you have to do that regardless and the connection doesn't matter, but I'm not sure from where and that seems... off to me, not that a lot of things don't seem off to me that are actually fine.

Motor HP:
So 1 HP = 745.7 watts per the handbook on page 2. Sometimes for problems that give the motor HP I use that to get the watts of the motor. Sometimes that works. Sometimes that doesn't work. From what I can tell for DC motors and single phase AC motors that conversion works just fine, but not with 3 phase motors. It seems like you have to multiply by the square root of 3 and the power factor to get the right watts. Which... I dunno, that's not making a whole lot of sense to me.

I'd also like to confirm something else. From one question I found out that for a motor the rated HP is Pout, so Pin is the horsepower of the motor plus any losses, which is what I expected. That got me wondering if it's the same for a generator? I assume the rated horsepower is still Pout, so Pin would be Pout + the losses, but I'm not entirely sure since I don't know what the standards are for that.

Power Factor Correction:
I'm still working on trying to figure out what my problem actually is with these types of problems but there is two things I can at least ask to confirm that might be the root of my problem. On page 64 and 65 in the handbook it has an equation for power factor correction and an equation to get the capacitance required to change the reactive power by a given value. I've failed to use both multiple times, but I think I might know why looking at them again.

For power is the phase - for leading and + for lagging? I'm pretty sure that's correct, though leading and lagging has always confused me. If that's the case I had it backwards and no wonder it wasn't working right. As for the other equation, it says Vline is the maximum value of the sinusoid, so for a transmission line would you need to multiple the line to line voltage by the square root of 2 to get the peak voltage and use that? If so that might explain my problem with that equation. Even with those two though I feel like the equations might just be wrong, but I doubt that or someone would've pointed out the mistake pretty loudly by now.

Loads between phases:
I had a question on loads between phases but after trying to explain it I think I understand where I was going wrong. I was getting the line to line current through the load and then changing it to line to neutral current to get the current on the phase like the question asked but... it was a wye connection, the line to line current and line to neutral current are the same, so, ah, ops. As for why I can just do S=IV for it without the power factor or the square root of 3 that's because it's not three phase power anymore so the square root of 3 isn't needed and the power factor only needs to exist if I was aiming for watts and I had VA.

That's about all the questions I had lined up for right now. I'll probably have more after I take the pro guides final exam tomorrow and I have time to look it over.


----------



## RedRaider2020

adg30 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have that correct now.
> 
> The other part of the K in 3 phase AC I'm still s


The voltage drop equation is for the voltage drop across conductors. You're not being asked for the voltage drop across a wye or delta connected load that's attached to the end of the conductors. You're just looking for the voltage drop across the conductors themselves so they won't be connected in either wye or delta.

You do still have to use the HP conversion for 3 phase. You may need to also cancel out the minutes part of the RPM if it's underneath the HP.

I don't think I've seen any generator problems rated in HP but they may be out there?

The PF leading or lagging is based on what the current is doing relative to the voltage. In general you can set A phase voltage to 0 degrees and use it as your reference. You then just have to look and see if the current is leading + or lagging -. Remember for the power and impedance the angle has to swap signs so the sign will always be opposite of what the sign on the current is.

If you're referencing time in your sinusoid equation then you have to use the max value otherwise you'll use RMS.

In my opinion I would steer clear of the Camara book and prep. That's the route I took when I first started studying and regret it due to the high cost and wasted time. The information is good it's just really out of date. It's missing some of the material and has extra material that's not relevant. It's hard enough studying the material that is actually applicable to the test without adding extra.


----------



## adg30

Okay so it doesn't matter so the equation they give should work as shown regardless of if it's wye or delta. I guess I have a hard time understanding obtaining a line to neutral voltage in a delta but still having to multiply it by the square root of 3 to get the line to line voltage. I guess I just need to remember that and not let it trip me up

I'm not sure if that answered my question here, unless by "HP conversion" you're implying that what I said about 3 phase was right? Also I don't know what you mean by "minutes part of the RPM if it's underneath the HP." I'm guessing I've just never seen what you've referencing before

Alright, maybe that's just not a thing, which is possible.

Okay good, that's what I thought. I've been mixing that stuff up so much since I started studying I find it hard to trust myself on it anymore. I'll make note of that now that I have confirmation

Alright, so just to make sure, unless it gives the sinusoid equation of the voltage with respect to time you just use the rms voltage it gives? Like a transmission line with a certain line to line voltage, you'd just use the line to line voltage in that equation

Little late for that since I take the exam on the 12th. While I feel like reading the book front to back was primarily a waste of time the two exams from his Power Sample Exams book seem good to me and just looking up specific information got me good results for the manual itself. Maybe about 10 to 15 were questions I don't expect to see anything about on the exam but out of 160 questions that's not that many. I do plan on using ProGuides and Zach Stone's stuff from here to the test though


----------



## RedRaider2020

RedRaider2020 said:


> If you're using referencing time in your sinusoid equation then you have to use the max value otherwise you'll use RMS.





adg30 said:


> Okay so it doesn't matter so the equation they give should work as shown regardless of if it's wye or delta. I guess I have a hard time understanding obtaining a line to neutral voltage in a delta but still having to multiply it by the square root of 3 to get the line to line voltage. I guess I just need to remember that and not let it trip me up
> 
> I'm not sure if that answered my question here, unless by "HP conversion" you're implying that what I said about 3 phase was right? Also I don't know what you mean by "minutes part of the RPM if it's underneath the HP." I'm guessing I've just never seen what you've referencing before
> 
> Alright, maybe that's just not a thing, which is possible.
> 
> Okay good, that's what I thought. I've been mixing that stuff up so much since I started studying I find it hard to trust myself on it anymore. I'll make note of that now that I have confirmation
> 
> Alright, so just to make sure, unless it gives the sinusoid equation of the voltage with respect to time you just use the rms voltage it gives? Like a transmission line with a certain line to line voltage, you'd just use the line to line voltage in that equation
> 
> Little late for that since I take the exam on the 12th. While I feel like reading the book front to back was primarily a waste of time the two exams from his Power Sample Exams book seem good to me and just looking up specific information got me good results for the manual itself. Maybe about 10 to 15 were questions I don't expect to see anything about on the exam but out of 160 questions that's not that many. I do plan on using ProGuides and Zach Stone's stuff from here to the test though


I apologize. I had you confused with someone else on here who had just started studying. 

The HP conversion does work on 3 phase or single phase. I was just talking about using the 33,000 HP to (ft-lbf/min) conversion for the torque equation. Ws is in RPM so you have to cancel out the min. I don't know if that's applicable to your question. It's just something that has tripped me up before. 





The main place that Max vs RMS Vs Average voltage comes up is the power converters, or possibly for inductor and capacitor calculations. I think most other equations in the handbook use RMS. That's just off the top of my head though. Yes most transmission line questions will give you L-L voltages that are RMS.


----------



## adg30

Okay, been a while, been doing more sample exams. This time ProGuides. I took the "Final Exam" one all in one day and treated it like the real exam as best I could. I did absolutely terrible on it. I'm now working on the "Full Exam" one and am about 3/4th done. I am doing better but still terrible. Are the ProGuides exams skewed harder then most practice exams? It certainly feels like they are, and if they are that'd make me feel a bit better, though maybe I don't deserve to.

At any rate I have a lot of questions but I haven't complied them all yet seeing as how I'm still in the process of doing questions. However there is one I just came across that I really want to ask about right now because it's bothering me so much.

In the handbook there is a section on parallel transformers, section 4.3.1.6. There are two equations relating to values for two transformers in parallel. I tried to use both of them for questions in the book and neither worked out correctly the the solution did something entirely different. Are they wrong? Am I using them wrong? The handbook doesn't exactly explain how to use the equations it provides, so user error is probably the issue, but it sure seems wrong to me.

The first one, ratio of transformer 1 current to transformer 2 current seems wrong because if the two transformers have the same rating and Zt1 > Zt2 then I1 > I2. But that's wrong. Higher resistance means less current. If Zt1 > Zt2 then should be I2 > I1. 

I used the second equation to try to find what Sl1+Sl2 would be for two transformers in parallel and it didn't work. The solution used an entirely different equation that's not in the handbook unless I'm missing it somehow. I solved for what the ratio of Sl1/Sl2 would be then let one be max to see what the other one would be. Whichever didn't overload the non-maxed transformer was the correct one. Looking at the solution that part is at least right, but the relation between Sl1 and Sl2 was entirely wrong.

Any idea what's up with these two? I really doubt they are just wrong but I don't see what I'm doing to make them not work right either.


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> Okay, been a while, been doing more sample exams. This time ProGuides. I took the "Final Exam" one all in one day and treated it like the real exam as best I could. I did absolutely terrible on it. I'm now working on the "Full Exam" one and am about 3/4th done. I am doing better but still terrible. Are the ProGuides exams skewed harder then most practice exams? It certainly feels like they are, and if they are that'd make me feel a bit better, though maybe I don't deserve to.
> 
> At any rate I have a lot of questions but I haven't complied them all yet seeing as how I'm still in the process of doing questions. However there is one I just came across that I really want to ask about right now because it's bothering me so much.
> 
> In the handbook there is a section on parallel transformers, section 4.3.1.6. There are two equations relating to values for two transformers in parallel. I tried to use both of them for questions in the book and neither worked out correctly the the solution did something entirely different. Are they wrong? Am I using them wrong? The handbook doesn't exactly explain how to use the equations it provides, so user error is probably the issue, but it sure seems wrong to me.
> 
> The first one, ratio of transformer 1 current to transformer 2 current seems wrong because if the two transformers have the same rating and Zt1 > Zt2 then I1 > I2. But that's wrong. Higher resistance means less current. If Zt1 > Zt2 then should be I2 > I1.
> 
> I used the second equation to try to find what Sl1+Sl2 would be for two transformers in parallel and it didn't work. The solution used an entirely different equation that's not in the handbook unless I'm missing it somehow. I solved for what the ratio of Sl1/Sl2 would be then let one be max to see what the other one would be. Whichever didn't overload the non-maxed transformer was the correct one. Looking at the solution that part is at least right, but the relation between Sl1 and Sl2 was entirely wrong.
> 
> Any idea what's up with these two? I really doubt they are just wrong but I don't see what I'm doing to make them not work right either.


Attached are the formulas that I learned from Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review and use for parallel transformer problems where the 2 transformers have the same turns ratios and connection types (but not necessarily same VA rating or per unit impedance). Basically, you need to first determine which transformer is limiting. Then from there, the other transformer's VA rating is multiplied by the ratio of p.u. impedances as shown in the bottom 2 formulas.

It is possible to derive the top formulas (to determine which transformer is limiting) from the formula provided in the reference handbook by setting either (S1/S1 rated) or (S2/S2 rated) equal to 1. Off the top of my head, I think the handbook presents it as S1/S2, you can simply take the inverse or reciprocal to determine S2 using the limiting transformers formula.


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> Okay, been a while, been doing more sample exams. This time ProGuides. I took the "Final Exam" one all in one day and treated it like the real exam as best I could. I did absolutely terrible on it. I'm now working on the "Full Exam" one and am about 3/4th done. I am doing better but still terrible. Are the ProGuides exams skewed harder then most practice exams? It certainly feels like they are, and if they are that'd make me feel a bit better, though maybe I don't deserve to.
> 
> At any rate I have a lot of questions but I haven't complied them all yet seeing as how I'm still in the process of doing questions. However there is one I just came across that I really want to ask about right now because it's bothering me so much.
> 
> In the handbook there is a section on parallel transformers, section 4.3.1.6. There are two equations relating to values for two transformers in parallel. I tried to use both of them for questions in the book and neither worked out correctly the the solution did something entirely different. Are they wrong? Am I using them wrong? The handbook doesn't exactly explain how to use the equations it provides, so user error is probably the issue, but it sure seems wrong to me.
> 
> The first one, ratio of transformer 1 current to transformer 2 current seems wrong because if the two transformers have the same rating and Zt1 > Zt2 then I1 > I2. But that's wrong. Higher resistance means less current. If Zt1 > Zt2 then should be I2 > I1.
> 
> I used the second equation to try to find what Sl1+Sl2 would be for two transformers in parallel and it didn't work. The solution used an entirely different equation that's not in the handbook unless I'm missing it somehow. I solved for what the ratio of Sl1/Sl2 would be then let one be max to see what the other one would be. Whichever didn't overload the non-maxed transformer was the correct one. Looking at the solution that part is at least right, but the relation between Sl1 and Sl2 was entirely wrong.
> 
> Any idea what's up with these two? I really doubt they are just wrong but I don't see what I'm doing to make them not work right either.


I also attached a few more parallel transformers equations I learned from Complex Imaginary, Electrical PE Review, and A.S. Graffeo.


----------



## adg30

Haven't gotten around to looking at those yet because I'm still caught up trying to take all these practice exams. Spent 4 hours today doing the first half of the Electrical PE Review practice exam and then like 3-4 hours trying to go over them, and I even skipped a few that I was having a lot of trouble understanding. I got blindsided by so many questions that I'd never seen before along with a handful of getting tricked by gotcha answers that it really started getting to me , especially since it's taking me so long to go over them too. With how this one has been going and the last ones I did before I just don't know if I'm going to be able to be ready by Friday anymore. With how much I was studying all the time plus all the time I'd be studying the two weeks leading up to the exam I thought I'd be able to be ready for it, but everything I do just keeps reinforcing the the idea that that might not be the case

So now I have to think about just rescheduling it for later. I don't like putting it off, but going in unprepared and failing is a terrible idea when I'm going to pay for the second time, not to mention how upset I'd be if I failed. Since it's 48+ hours before the exam I should be able to reschedule without having to pay a fee so the only thing I really have to worry about is actually forgetting things between now and when I do take the exam. The earliest for the locations near me is in April, which gives me plenty of time to study intermittently between now and then but also a lot of time to forget things as well. It'd also make how long I've been studying for this exam actually be a year instead of nearly a year.

I'll be sleeping on it, but I wanted to at least get this out there, maybe one of you guys has some advice. I could use it. With luck anxiety just got to me really badly today and I'll feel better tomorrow after I sleep, but I'm not really counting on it


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> Haven't gotten around to looking at those yet because I'm still caught up trying to take all these practice exams. Spent 4 hours today doing the first half of the Electrical PE Review practice exam and then like 3-4 hours trying to go over them, and I even skipped a few that I was having a lot of trouble understanding. I got blindsided by so many questions that I'd never seen before along with a handful of getting tricked by gotcha answers that it really started getting to me , especially since it's taking me so long to go over them too. With how this one has been going and the last ones I did before I just don't know if I'm going to be able to be ready by Friday anymore. With how much I was studying all the time plus all the time I'd be studying the two weeks leading up to the exam I thought I'd be able to be ready for it, but everything I do just keeps reinforcing the the idea that that might not be the case
> 
> So now I have to think about just rescheduling it for later. I don't like putting it off, but going in unprepared and failing is a terrible idea when I'm going to pay for the second time, not to mention how upset I'd be if I failed. Since it's 48+ hours before the exam I should be able to reschedule without having to pay a fee so the only thing I really have to worry about is actually forgetting things between now and when I do take the exam. The earliest for the locations near me is in April, which gives me plenty of time to study intermittently between now and then but also a lot of time to forget things as well. It'd also make how long I've been studying for this exam actually be a year instead of nearly a year.
> 
> I'll be sleeping on it, but I wanted to at least get this out there, maybe one of you guys has some advice. I could use it. With luck anxiety just got to me really badly today and I'll feel better tomorrow after I sleep, but I'm not really counting on it


There's nothing wrong with wanting to reschedule your exam because you still don't feel ready for it. There were previous posters who also contemplated rescheduling, and we encouraged them to do so since it would be much better to take this exam feeling at least 85% to 90% prepared as opposed to feeling 50% ready. *Keep in mind that it is pretty close to impossible to feel fully 100% ready. You should expect a few curve balls that you don't see in practice exams.*

IMO, my advice is that once you're able to comfortably do the Electrical PE Review and Engineering Pro Guides practice exams without having to rely on looking at their solutions, that's when you should feel adequately ready to take on the actual PE Power exam. *Without saying too much/too specific due to the NDA agreement, the general consensus on this board is that the difficulty of the Electrical PE Review and Engineering Pro Guides exams is similar to what you should expect for the actual PE Power exam. *So you may want to consider repetitively doing these practice exams and other practice exams until you're fully (or close to 100%) comfortable with doing these questions without having to look at the solutions all that much.

I'm sure that others will chime in on advice for you as well.


----------



## speakeelsy PE

adg30 said:


> Haven't gotten around to looking at those yet because I'm still caught up trying to take all these practice exams. Spent 4 hours today doing the first half of the Electrical PE Review practice exam and then like 3-4 hours trying to go over them, and I even skipped a few that I was having a lot of trouble understanding. I got blindsided by so many questions that I'd never seen before along with a handful of getting tricked by gotcha answers that it really started getting to me , especially since it's taking me so long to go over them too. With how this one has been going and the last ones I did before I just don't know if I'm going to be able to be ready by Friday anymore. With how much I was studying all the time plus all the time I'd be studying the two weeks leading up to the exam I thought I'd be able to be ready for it, but everything I do just keeps reinforcing the the idea that that might not be the case
> 
> So now I have to think about just rescheduling it for later. I don't like putting it off, but going in unprepared and failing is a terrible idea when I'm going to pay for the second time, not to mention how upset I'd be if I failed. Since it's 48+ hours before the exam I should be able to reschedule without having to pay a fee so the only thing I really have to worry about is actually forgetting things between now and when I do take the exam. The earliest for the locations near me is in April, which gives me plenty of time to study intermittently between now and then but also a lot of time to forget things as well. It'd also make how long I've been studying for this exam actually be a year instead of nearly a year.
> 
> I'll be sleeping on it, but I wanted to at least get this out there, maybe one of you guys has some advice. I could use it. With luck anxiety just got to me really badly today and I'll feel better tomorrow after I sleep, but I'm not really counting on it


Don't feel bad about rescheduling if you dont feel ready! I agree with @akyip that youll never feel 100% ready, but you definitely need to get more comfortable and confindent.

From your posts the last few weeks, I think you are absolutely on the right track. 
Go through the practice exams youve taken and figure out what youre missing the most. Pick a subject and get good at it, then do another, and another. Break it up into smaller bites.

Definitely do the official NCEES practice exam - i dont remember you mentioning it. 

Zach's exam is hard, and it's meant to be a little tricky. If you're struggling with it, check out his course, class, and/or recommended references. 

If you're super struggling - walk through the solution and make sure you understand why and how each step in the solution is made. This will help you more than anything.


----------



## adg30

Probably should have responded to this earlier, but studying for 8+ hours every day really takes it out of you. I decided to take the test. While I was freaking out I talked to my parents and boss and they all said if they were in my position they'd try even if they didn't think they were prepared. Best case, actually were and I was just panicking. Worst case, I have to take the exam again later. If you ignore the nonfatal psychic damage that failing will cause me I have effectively nothing to lose from trying and everything to gain. I've been saving so much money working from home that I'm sure that'd cover the cost of taking the exam again and the days without pay I'll need to take.

At any rate, I've literally doubled my initial estimates of studying. I was planning on 4 hours a day each day and well that turned into 8+ as I said. I went over Stone's exam and the NCEES yesterday and the ProGuides Final Exam today. And yes, I've been using the NCEES practice exam, it was the first thing I used to study, actually. Tomorrow I plan to look over the ProGuides Full Exam and then study miscellaneous topics, which I am also doing right now.

Segway into that then, parallel transformers. I appreciate the equations akyip, that second one is like the one in my solution to one of the exams I've used, while I haven't see the first before. I like that first set much better, it's much easier for me to memorize then that second set. I'm sure I'd make a mistake somewhere and I don't really want to waste any more time trying to figure out what good the equations in the handbook are for.

I originally was going to ask about the solution for 125 in the NCEES since it changes the base before it solves for the maximum total load which no other solution I've seen did but since that first set of equations worked on the same problem and is roughly as easy to memorize without having to change bases I'll just go with that.

And while I'm just rambling here, looking over these exams has been much nicer time compared to doing them. Especially the NCEES exam. I took it almost a year ago and got a whole 13 questions right. I didn't know anything about per unit or transmission lines, never did anything with fault currents before, was too out of practice with complex numbers to deal with them most of the time, and plenty of others too. Now I know those pretty well, along with most of what was on that exam. If the actual one is most like it than any of the others I've taken, I might just pass.

Though I fear it might not be. With people saying theory is more prevalent than it was before being computer based I worry that all my studying won't do me much good. Numbers and equations often mask the theory that forms them and while I'm pretty good by now at taking variables and finding a solution I'm not so great when it comes to asking why something happens because of this or that. I also don't really know how to study something as vague as theory, and I don't have time to try to fill my head with random knowledge either. At this point I'll probably just read up on some topics I'm bad with today and tomorrow and hope I get lucky.

Anyway, thanks for the help and encouragement. I have a bit more time to study today, all of tomorrow, and then the test on Friday. I'm still anxious but I just have to remember this isn't life or death, even if it seems like it is.


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> Probably should have responded to this earlier, but studying for 8+ hours every day really takes it out of you. I decided to take the test. While I was freaking out I talked to my parents and boss and they all said if they were in my position they'd try even if they didn't think they were prepared. Best case, actually were and I was just panicking. Worst case, I have to take the exam again later. If you ignore the nonfatal psychic damage that failing will cause me I have effectively nothing to lose from trying and everything to gain. I've been saving so much money working from home that I'm sure that'd cover the cost of taking the exam again and the days without pay I'll need to take.
> 
> At any rate, I've literally doubled my initial estimates of studying. I was planning on 4 hours a day each day and well that turned into 8+ as I said. I went over Stone's exam and the NCEES yesterday and the ProGuides Final Exam today. And yes, I've been using the NCEES practice exam, it was the first thing I used to study, actually. Tomorrow I plan to look over the ProGuides Full Exam and then study miscellaneous topics, which I am also doing right now.
> 
> *Segway into that then, parallel transformers. I appreciate the equations akyip, that second one is like the one in my solution to one of the exams I've used, while I haven't see the first before. I like that first set much better, it's much easier for me to memorize then that second set. I'm sure I'd make a mistake somewhere and I don't really want to waste any more time trying to figure out what good the equations in the handbook are for.
> 
> I originally was going to ask about the solution for 125 in the NCEES since it changes the base before it solves for the maximum total load which no other solution I've seen did but since that first set of equations worked on the same problem and is roughly as easy to memorize without having to change bases I'll just go with that.*
> 
> And while I'm just rambling here, looking over these exams has been much nicer time compared to doing them. Especially the NCEES exam. I took it almost a year ago and got a whole 13 questions right. I didn't know anything about per unit or transmission lines, never did anything with fault currents before, was too out of practice with complex numbers to deal with them most of the time, and plenty of others too. Now I know those pretty well, along with most of what was on that exam. If the actual one is most like it than any of the others I've taken, I might just pass.
> 
> Though I fear it might not be. With people saying theory is more prevalent than it was before being computer based I worry that all my studying won't do me much good. Numbers and equations often mask the theory that forms them and while I'm pretty good by now at taking variables and finding a solution I'm not so great when it comes to asking why something happens because of this or that. I also don't really know how to study something as vague as theory, and I don't have time to try to fill my head with random knowledge either. At this point I'll probably just read up on some topics I'm bad with today and tomorrow and hope I get lucky.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help and encouragement. I have a bit more time to study today, all of tomorrow, and then the test on Friday. I'm still anxious but I just have to remember this isn't life or death, even if it seems like it is.


Ah yes, the NCEES practice exam and A.S. Graffeo practice exam use a solution of converting the p.u. impedances of the 2 parallel transformers to the KVA base of the higher-VA-rated transformer, and then does something along the lines of:

(Load 1/Load 2) = (Z2 pu/Z1 pu)

I do remember seeing that when I was first studying for the PE. Honestly IMO, this solution is harder to remember and understand, compared to Zach's limiting transformers method. I remember trying to use this solution from the NCEES practice and A.S. Graffeo exams on some parallel transformers/generators questions from the Spin-Up sample exams, and that did not work for me. On the other hand, I was able to successfully use the limiting transformers method on those questions from the Spin-Up exams, and all other parallel transformers practice questions.



As for the theory/qualitative stuff, I find that repetitively doing such questions from practice exams, and also thoroughly reading the solutions to these questions, helps drill such qualitative/theory-related concepts into my head. For a topic that I was particularly stumped on (e.g. equal-area criterion, certain power electronic devices), I would take one or multiple reference books covering that topic, read their sections/chapters of that topic, and write down important notes concerning that topic. That further helped me understand the concepts I needed to know.



It's up to you on when you want to take the PE exam. Good luck!


----------



## akyip

(DELETED)


----------



## adg30

It is up to me, though not anymore, it's too late to change it. Was wrapping up my studying today, not doing so well. I don't know if it's nerves or if I'm bleeding knowledge but nothing was really clicking with me today. Now freaking out that I might not understand fault currents very well since I rewatched Stone's videos "Base Change Per Unit and Percent Impedance" and it seems like I was wrong about when the voltage actually changes, but then when looking at a solution in the ProGuides Full Exam it did something that's at least seemingly against what Stone was saying.

Basically, my problem is how to convert impedances to the same base. How I've been doing it is to just ignore the voltage part of the Znew equation and just changing the power base of the impedances that didn't have the same base I was using and then I could add them up to get the combined Z, divide it by the base power to get the short circuit power, then solve for the short circuit power using Ssc=squareroot(3)*Vrated*Isc, where Vrated is the rated voltage of the voltage zone that I want the short circuit current in. The solutions I remember looking at did it like this. Based on the video that's wrong though, I should be changing the voltage base too, so now I'm entirely lost and losing it.

I really don't need this kind of conflicting information right now. It also happened with some of the other solutions to the ProGuides questions. How it solved for currents in a particular phase for the harder faults didn't make sense based on the resources I checked and handbook, but I also can't imagine they're wrong either. So even if I remember how to do something, if it's actually just the wrong way to do it I'm still not going to get the right answer. I'm so screwed unless I somehow get really lucky on the test tomorrow.

I'm going to look over more fault current questions and see what's going on with them. I wanted to do a lot of other things but this is probably more pressing than anything else. Wish me luck for tomorrow if you don't mind, I'll really need it.


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> It is up to me, though not anymore, it's too late to change it. Was wrapping up my studying today, not doing so well. I don't know if it's nerves or if I'm bleeding knowledge but nothing was really clicking with me today. Now freaking out that I might not understand fault currents very well since I rewatched Stone's videos "Base Change Per Unit and Percent Impedance" and it seems like I was wrong about when the voltage actually changes, but then when looking at a solution in the ProGuides Full Exam it did something that's at least seemingly against what Stone was saying.
> 
> Basically, my problem is how to convert impedances to the same base. How I've been doing it is to just ignore the voltage part of the Znew equation and just changing the power base of the impedances that didn't have the same base I was using and then I could add them up to get the combined Z, divide it by the base power to get the short circuit power, then solve for the short circuit power using Ssc=squareroot(3)*Vrated*Isc, where Vrated is the rated voltage of the voltage zone that I want the short circuit current in. The solutions I remember looking at did it like this. Based on the video that's wrong though, I should be changing the voltage base too, so now I'm entirely lost and losing it.
> 
> I really don't need this kind of conflicting information right now. It also happened with some of the other solutions to the ProGuides questions. How it solved for currents in a particular phase for the harder faults didn't make sense based on the resources I checked and handbook, but I also can't imagine they're wrong either. So even if I remember how to do something, if it's actually just the wrong way to do it I'm still not going to get the right answer. I'm so screwed unless I somehow get really lucky on the test tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to look over more fault current questions and see what's going on with them. I wanted to do a lot of other things but this is probably more pressing than anything else. Wish me luck for tomorrow if you don't mind, I'll really need it.


Good luck!

Which specific questions from the Electrical PE Review exam and the Engineering Pro Guides exam are you having trouble with?


----------



## speakeelsy PE

Good Luck!

This post should help with paralleling transformers.

And This post should help with per unit.


----------



## adg30

Unfortunately I was too busy in the morning to check the board so I missed that post, not that I'd have had a lot of time to try to use the references even if I did. I might look them over later, but not right now, just trying to enjoy my weekend without studying, which hasn't happened for a while.

Test was easier then I feared but was still hard. All I can say is that I'm cautiously optimistic about passing. If I had more time to study I think I would have done better, but I dunno by how much really. Some things I studied and then the exam asked questions about them in ways I hadn't studied them so I wasn't sure of the right answers. Other things I'd never even heard of before. I do know that out of the main topics instrumentation was one I did poorly on. I just didn't have time to study them enough and it showed on the exam.

I really just don't want to think about it though. I wrote down what I remembered for my own use in studying if I do fail so I can just clear my mind of everything for now, but I'm really hoping I passed so I can put this behind me.


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> Unfortunately I was too busy in the morning to check the board so I missed that post, not that I'd have had a lot of time to try to use the references even if I did. I might look them over later, but not right now, just trying to enjoy my weekend without studying, which hasn't happened for a while.
> 
> Test was easier then I feared but was still hard. All I can say is that I'm cautiously optimistic about passing. If I had more time to study I think I would have done better, but I dunno by how much really. Some things I studied and then the exam asked questions about them in ways I hadn't studied them so I wasn't sure of the right answers. Other things I'd never even heard of before. I do know that out of the main topics instrumentation was one I did poorly on. I just didn't have time to study them enough and it showed on the exam.
> 
> I really just don't want to think about it though. I wrote down what I remembered for my own use in studying if I do fail so I can just clear my mind of everything for now, but I'm really hoping I passed so I can put this behind me.


Take a break for now. It's best not to think at all about the exam after you take it, during the period you're waiting on test results.

Work on other stuff, or take a break. Don't think about the exam now.


----------



## WingNut

OK, you have done the best that you know how-- don't worry any more. This exam (the PE exam) is a real challenge, however, it is not impossible. The key to this exam is to have in-depth familiarity with the NCEES Test syllabi-- really know and understand each of the topics in the subject areas-- not only know them, but understand what it is that we are testing for.

The NCEES syllabi material comes from what industry says is important for a PE candidate to know. I have worked on the Industrial and Systems exam for the past 11 years-- having served as a committee member, vice co-chair and now, as the exam committee chair.

Although I don't know the PE Electrical exam, I think that most development committees use a similar philosophy-- the topics on the syllabi are what is fair game for the exam. Develop a good understanding of each topic and you will do fine. Remember, we are testing for the minimally competent engineer, not the A student.

I know that this is frustrating, but you can certainly do this. It is discouraging when you struggle and keep batting your head against the wall, however, you can do it. If you have not signed up for a review course, I would suggest that you do. Often times, having a class setting explains material to you in a way that you did not get on your own. It is always good to have another perspective when you are struggling with a concept.

You can definitely do this-- put the negative doubts out and get back on the horse and ride-- you can do this.


----------



## adg30

I got my results, actually a day earlier then expected. Rolled out of bed and decided to check, just to make sure... and I passed!!!!! I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I am so happy, but more then anything, relieved. I never want to go through the studying I had to do to pass this exam ever again, but it was entirely worth it in the end. I have to do some other stuff after this but that can wait until Monday, I'm just going to rest on it for now.

Thanks for all the help and support guys, I really don't know what I would have done without this forum. It might not have been a whole lot, but it really helped when I was at my low points during the process.


----------



## COJeff

adg30 said:


> I got my results, actually a day earlier then expected. Rolled out of bed and decided to check, just to make sure... and I passed!!!!! I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I am so happy, but more then anything, relieved. I never want to go through the studying I had to do to pass this exam ever again, but it was entirely worth it in the end. I have to do some other stuff after this but that can wait until Monday, I'm just going to rest on it for now.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and support guys, I really don't know what I would have done without this forum. It might not have been a whole lot, but it really helped when I was at my low points during the process.


Nice Job!
To be honest I went through the same thing you did.

If fact I have been checking this post the last couple of days looking for your update.

Nice work again!


----------



## akyip

adg30 said:


> I got my results, actually a day earlier then expected. Rolled out of bed and decided to check, just to make sure... and I passed!!!!! I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. I am so happy, but more then anything, relieved. I never want to go through the studying I had to do to pass this exam ever again, but it was entirely worth it in the end. I have to do some other stuff after this but that can wait until Monday, I'm just going to rest on it for now.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and support guys, I really don't know what I would have done without this forum. It might not have been a whole lot, but it really helped when I was at my low points during the process.


Congrats on passing!!


----------

